# Thought I was feeling better until I got my lab results...ro



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

My TSH is .0006 (range is .3-3.0) and my free T4 is 5.1 (.7-2.0). The lady at my doctor's office didn't know about the T3 and I'm not sure if they tested it or not or if they even needed to test it. My liver enzymes are also over the limit though not by a lot. I'm supposed to have an appointment with an endocrinologist but need to call Monday for an appointment. I'm so tired I can barely drag myself through each day and get to the next one. Excuse my French but I'm too old for this ****.  Graves Disease has ruined the last 12 years of my life. I hate this.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry. It does stink. I take it that you are taking an ATD? Maybe not, if it has been 12 years. I wish I could help.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you had tests to address your fatigue?

Such as D, B-12. ferritin levels?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumpingbean said:


> My TSH is .0006 (range is .3-3.0) and my free T4 is 5.1 (.7-2.0). The lady at my doctor's office didn't know about the T3 and I'm not sure if they tested it or not or if they even needed to test it. My liver enzymes are also over the limit though not by a lot. I'm supposed to have an appointment with an endocrinologist but need to call Monday for an appointment. I'm so tired I can barely drag myself through each day and get to the next one. Excuse my French but I'm too old for this ****.  Graves Disease has ruined the last 12 years of my life. I hate this.


Aw; I am sorry to hear this. Won't you consider having your thyroid out? Then you can get back on track w/your life!


----------

